# empajaritado



## xkrug

Hola a todos,

qué definición le darían esa palabra? Parece ser un regionalismo con algunas posibilidades. 
Lo encontré tanto como "ensimismado, con cara de quien mira pájaros", como en relación a "con la ropa demasiado arreglada".
Hay alguna otra?
Cómo lo dirían em portugués?

Gracias!


----------



## Carfer

Falta contexto, mas poderia ser '_aperaltado_' se o significado for '_con la ropa demasiado arreglada'_


----------



## xkrug

Carfer said:


> Falta contexto, mas poderia ser '_aperaltado_' se o significado for '_con la ropa demasiado arreglada'_


Interessante. Aqui no Brasil seria "empetecado", ou mais próximo até do _empajaritado_: emperequitado. 

Mas o contexto original - o começo da peça teatral "Nossa Senhora das Nuvens", de Arístides Vargas - indica que é no outro sentido. E aí está o problema, pois parece que nenhuma palavra em português dá o sentido com a mesma força metafórica de _empajaritado._

BRUNA: Me parece haber visto su cara en otro lado.
OSCAR: Imposible mi cara siempre anda conmigo.
BRUNA: ¿Qué hace?
OSCAR: (_Pausa_) Miro los pájaros.
BRUNA: Empajaritado.
OSCAR: ¿Cómo?
BRUNA: Nada, que en mi país los pájaros enloquecen a las seis de la mañana como si un maestro de canto
neurótico por el silencio les tirara de las colas.


----------



## Carfer

Não conheço a expressão nem tenho nenhuma outra fonte do significado dela para além do Google, mas nas quatro páginas de referências que me devolve só aparece a segunda acepção. Foi por isso e porque o Aulete regista '_aperaltado_' que a sugeri. Admiti que '_empajaritado_' se pudesse referir à forma como Oscar está vestido.
Também me ocorreu agora que '_empajaritado_' possa estar relacionada com '_pajarita_', o laço borboleta, o _papillon_ como cá dizemos, da mesma maneira que '_engravatado/encorbatado_' está relacionado com '_gravata/corbata_'. Bruna estaria assim a manifestar o seu espanto por Oscar andar a observar pássaros "engravatado", de papillon. Fará sentido?

Apenas como curiosidade, porque não me parece que se aplique aqui e, de resto, porque suponho que não se use no Brasil (o Aulete não o regista), há por cá um termo informal com uma consonância parecida que significa que alguém é despistado, aéreo, distraído, desastrado, confuso, abstraído: '_despassarado_'. Não é o mesmo que ensimesmado, mas comparte com esta o significado de abstraído.


----------



## Ari RT

Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de encorujado


----------



## zema

En Colombia parece ser que "empajaritar" puede significar algo semejante a _"encorujar"_.







No conocía ese uso, tampoco los sinónimos "enmantarse" y "encapotarse" con tal significado.

De todos modos no parece muy claro que se esté refiriendo a eso.
Según este estudio, "empajaritado" sería un neologismo:



> Los dos personajes, Bruna y Oscar, tienen un primer encuentro en un espacio indeterminado (como Vladimir y Estragón en Esperando a Godot en Beckett), pero los dos dicen provenir de un país llamado Nuestra Señor de las Nubes. El diálogo se va encadenando con juegos de palabras poéticas que cuando Oscar dice: “Miro los pájaros” Bruna responde: “empajaritado”, neologismo casi musical que llena de ternura, poesía y calidez este intercambio.



Suponiendo que sea efectivamente un neologismo, lo que me parece probable, tampoco es fácil precisar concretamente qué evoca. Tal vez "imbuido de pájaros", "absorto en pájaros", quién sabe.

En Youtube hay muchas representaciones de esa obra por grupos de teatro de distintos países. Vi el comienzo de algunas y las actrices suelen pronunciar "¡Empajaritado!" como si hicieran una deducción algo graciosa más para sí mismas que para que sus interlocutores las comprendan, o eso me pareció al menos.


----------



## Lamarimba

_Tanto sonho empassarado lutando pra aterrissar._


Suena poético, pero es lo que encontré.


----------



## Calambur

xkrug said:


> ou mais próximo até do _empajaritado_: *emperequitado*.


Hola.

¿Es emperEquitado o emperIquitado?
Si fuera con "I" pensaría en algo como "adornado/vistoso como un periquito".

Pero creo que no tiene sentido en el texto que citás. Pienso que se trata de un juego de palabras, sin más.

Te había escrito mi opinión aquí: empajaritado  (post #4), y ahora veo que coincido con 


zema said:


> Vi el comienzo de algunas y las actrices suelen pronunciar *"¡Empajaritado!" como si hicieran una deducción algo graciosa más para sí mismas que para que sus interlocutores las comprendan*, o eso me pareció al menos.






xkrug said:


> Cómo lo dirían em portugués?


No tengo la menor idea. Apenas puedo imaginar el sentido en castellano...

Saludos._


----------



## Lamarimba

zema said:


> Suponiendo que sea efectivamente un neologismo, lo que me parece probable, tampoco es fácil precisar concretamente qué evoca.



En español tenemos la cabeza_ a pájaros_ o _llena de pájaros_, es lo primero que se me viene a las mientes al leer el palabro.

El  _despassarado _que proponía @Carfer sin mucha fe, a mí sin embargo me encanta. No creo que se aleje mucho del (hipotético) sentido de _empajaritado_.

El _empassarado _que yo traje comparte con empajaritado el prefijo y el aire de neologismo. Y deja los pájaros volando ahí delante no sabe uno bien por qué.


----------



## zema

Lamarimba said:


> En español tenemos la cabeza_ a pájaros_ o _llena de pájaros_, es lo primero que se me viene a las mientes al leer el palabro.


Sí, creo que instintivamente lo asocio sobre todo a "tener pajaritos en la cabeza", la más frecuente por aquí.

_Tener pajaritos en la cabeza _es tener demasiados sueños, fantasías o ilusiones, y poco apego por la realidad. Puede tener que ver con ser ingenuo, con ser distraído, con vivir en las nubes, etc.


----------



## xkrug

Carfer said:


> Não conheço a expressão nem tenho nenhuma outra fonte do significado dela para além do Google, mas nas quatro páginas de referências que me devolve só aparece a segunda acepção. Foi por isso e porque o Aulete regista '_aperaltado_' que a sugeri. Admiti que '_empajaritado_' se pudesse referir à forma como Oscar está vestido.
> Também me ocorreu agora que '_empajaritado_' possa estar relacionada com '_pajarita_', o laço borboleta, o _papillon_ como cá dizemos, da mesma maneira que '_engravatado/encorbatado_' está relacionado com '_gravata/corbata_'. Bruna estaria assim a manifestar o seu espanto por Oscar andar a observar pássaros "engravatado", de papillon. Fará sentido?
> 
> Apenas como curiosidade, porque não me parece que se aplique aqui e, de resto, porque suponho que não se use no Brasil (o Aulete não o regista), há por cá um termo informal com uma consonância parecida que significa que alguém é despistado, aéreo, distraído, desastrado, confuso, abstraído: '_despassarado_'. Não é o mesmo que ensimesmado, mas comparte com esta o significado de abstraído.


Olá, te agradeço muito!

Realmente, acho que não tem relação com a roupa, é mais no outro sentido mesmo. _despassarado _é bastante interessante, mas o _des _parece puxar para alguma falta, quando na verdade a impressão parece ser de algo a mais, "sob efeito de algo" No mais, encontrei a palavra _despassarado _no Houaiss, ali diz que é um regionalismo de Portugal.


----------



## xkrug

Lamarimba said:


> _Tanto sonho empassarado lutando pra aterrissar._
> 
> 
> Suena poético, pero es lo que encontré.


Gracias! _empassarado _es una buea solución transcreativa. Quizás la utilice. 
Suena poético, lo que es muy bueno, pero además suena un poco como "passado", que se utiliza informalmente en Brasil en el sentido de "pasmado, surpreso, boquiaberto, admirado".



Ari RT said:


> Dicionário Online - Dicionário Caldas Aulete - Significado de encorujado


Obrigado!

_Encorujado _é mesmo uma boa aproximação, na qual eu não tinha pensado. 
Mas acho que pela poética da cena será melhor alguma construção com _pássaro _mesmo.


----------



## xkrug

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> 
> ¿Es emperEquitado o emperIquitado?
> Si fuera con "I" pensaría en algo como "adornado/vistoso como un periquito".
> 
> Pero creo que no tiene sentido en el texto que citás. Pienso que se trata de un juego de palabras, sin más.
> 
> Te había escrito mi opinión aquí: empajaritado  (post #4), y ahora veo que coincido con
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tengo la menor idea. Apenas puedo imaginar el sentido en castellano...
> 
> Saludos._


Hola,
te agradezco muchísimo y perdón que no contesté antes.

Sí, parece ser un regionalismo colombiano, lo que podría hacer sentido ya que el autor está radicado en Ecuador, que está muy próximo.

Saludos

pd - en portugués es _emperiquitado _com "I" (o sea que yo lo escribí mal), pero como vimos la palabra aquí no tiene que ver con la ropa.



Lamarimba said:


> _Tanto sonho empassarado lutando pra aterrissar._
> 
> 
> Suena poético, pero es lo que encontré.


La frese es una cita, o la creaste tú?...


----------



## Lamarimba

Son dos versos de Stella Leonardos, de un librito titulado _Saga do Planalto_.
​


----------



## xkrug

zema said:


> En Colombia parece ser que "empajaritar" puede significar algo semejante a _"encorujar"_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No conocía ese uso, tampoco los sinónimos "enmantarse" y "encapotarse" con tal significado.
> 
> De todos modos no parece muy claro que se esté refiriendo a eso.
> Según este estudio, "empajaritado" sería un neologismo:
> 
> 
> 
> Suponiendo que sea efectivamente un neologismo, lo que me parece probable, tampoco es fácil precisar concretamente qué evoca. Tal vez "imbuido de pájaros", "absorto en pájaros", quién sabe.
> 
> En Youtube hay muchas representaciones de esa obra por grupos de teatro de distintos países. Vi el comienzo de algunas y las actrices suelen pronunciar "¡Empajaritado!" como si hicieran una deducción algo graciosa más para sí mismas que para que sus interlocutores las comprendan, o eso me pareció al menos.


Mucha gracias Zema,

creo que tienes razón en todo. Me parece sólo que A. Vargas se utilizó libremente de este regionalismo colombiano, que debiera conocer, ya que está radicado en Ecuador, creando así una asociación neológica con una palabra poco conocida. 

En el Dicicionario del Valle del Cauca también se encuentra la palabra, así descrita:
EMPAJARITADO
- Engurruñado, triste.
EMPAJARITARSE
- Engurruñarse, entristecerse, tender al manto las aves.

Diccionario de provincialismos y barbarismos del Valle del Cauca y Quechuismos usados en Colombia

Es interesante que el parónimo _emparajicar, empajariquear _parece traer un sentido muy próximo al que la palabra propone en la escena:

EMPAJARICAR - Concebir o hacer concebir ilusiones.

https://apps.rae.es/FICHERO/FICHERO/LETRA_E/LETRA_E_PDF/EMPAJARICAR/00000251.pdf 

Lo que a su vez se relaciona con todo lo que tú y Lamarimba dijeron sobre "tener pajaritos en la cabeza".



zema said:


> Sí, creo que instintivamente lo asocio sobre todo a "tener pajaritos en la cabeza", la más frecuente por aquí.
> 
> _Tener pajaritos en la cabeza _es tener demasiados sueños, fantasías o ilusiones, y poco apego por la realidad. Puede tener que ver con ser ingenuo, con ser distraído, con vivir en las nubes, etc.


O sea, creo que sí tiene totalmente que ver, como comenté arriba. (relación con _empajaricar)_


----------



## xkrug

Lamarimba said:


> En español tenemos la cabeza_ a pájaros_ o _llena de pájaros_, es lo primero que se me viene a las mientes al leer el palabro.
> 
> El  _despassarado _que proponía @Carfer sin mucha fe, a mí sin embargo me encanta. No creo que se aleje mucho del (hipotético) sentido de _empajaritado_.
> 
> El _empassarado _que yo traje comparte con empajaritado el prefijo y el aire de neologismo. Y deja los pájaros volando ahí delante no sabe uno bien por qué.


Sí, como te dije, _empassarado _es una buena propuesta, que llegaría como neologismo, pues no se registra en ningún dicionario. Yo había pensado en las creaciones "passaroso" ou "passarinhoso", que me suenan con cierta carga de tristeza, hacen acordar "pesaroso" ou "penseroso". Así que estoy entre esas opciones.

Increíble como cada palabrita pude rendir tanta reflexión y trabajo...


----------



## gato radioso

xkrug said:


> Interessante. Aqui no Brasil seria "empetecado", ou mais próximo até do _empajaritado_: emperequitado.
> 
> Mas o contexto original - o começo da peça teatral "Nossa Senhora das Nuvens", de Arístides Vargas - indica que é no outro sentido. E aí está o problema, pois parece que nenhuma palavra em português dá o sentido com a mesma força metafórica de _empajaritado._
> 
> BRUNA: Me parece haber visto su cara en otro lado.
> OSCAR: Imposible mi cara siempre anda conmigo.
> BRUNA: ¿Qué hace?
> OSCAR: (_Pausa_) Miro los pájaros.
> BRUNA: Empajaritado.
> OSCAR: ¿Cómo?
> BRUNA: Nada, que en mi país los pájaros enloquecen a las seis de la mañana como si un maestro de canto
> neurótico por el silencio les tirara de las colas.


Absorto.
Embobado.

Parece ser uma palavra inventada ex profeso para exprimir uma situação de ensimesmamento de uma forma mais colorida do que fariam outras palavras mais comuns.


----------



## xkrug

gato radioso said:


> Absorto.
> Embobado.
> 
> Parece ser uma palavra inventada ex profeso para exprimir uma situação de ensimesmamento de uma forma mais colorida do que fariam outras palavras mais comuns.


Pois é, "de uma forma mais colorida", exatamente.

Como comentei acima, pelo visto não é exatamente um neologismo, pois a palavra está registrada, mas o autor amplia sua ressonância poética e significado pela maneira como a propõe na dramaturgia.


----------



## Ari RT

Avoado?


----------



## Ari RT

Talvez estejamos com foco no que antecede o termo e a resposta esteja no que o sucede.
Oscar dá duas respostas desconectadas da realidade e Bruna chega a uma conclusão: "empajaritado". Quando instada a explicar o que quer dizer com isso, afirma que seu conceito (en mi país) de pássaros inclui um matiz de loucura (enloquecen). Tradução na força bruta: louco como um passarinho.
Não nos cabe aqui considerar se pássaros são, no mundo real, loucos ou sãos. A conversa se desenvolve em clima surreal, quase fantástico. Nesse contexto, pássaros são loucos e pronto. É o que o autor quer. Partamos daqui para uma expressão, seja dicionarizada ou neologismo, que 
- reproduza o conceito de falta de juízo que Bruna atribui a Oscar (requisito necessário);
- respeite o "tempo" de entrega da fala da personagem (quatro a seis sílabas, pouco mais ou menos) para conservar o efeito cômico pretendido pelo autor original (requisito necessário);
- reproduza o malabarismo de conceitos entre os termos usados originalmente (requisito desejável - e sacrificável se ameaçar os outros dois). Veja-se que não há relação de causa e efeito entre "miro los pájaros" e a escolha da palavra "empajaritado" para significar "fora da realidade". Ele não é "empajaritado" por olhar os pássaros, mas principalmente por achar que Bruna não viu seu rosto em outro lugar, já que anda sempre com ele. O paralelismo é um "plus".


----------

